# First and Last Plushie Ever



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

My first. 

My last. 

I'll stick to art, sewing is not for me.

Based off SkyeWillow's designs and what few memories I have of my Nana making push bunnies when I was very little.

Tried to make an HMPK EE...I think I ended up with a PK EE


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

That is AMAZING.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Rubin =)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

He looks fantastic, but excuse me while I sit over here in my corner of the internets and giggle at your sentiments. ^_^

You sure you're not going to go into production with me? ;-)


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Your welcome. BTW, nice etsy shop...


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

@ Skye -- Nope. You can have all the glory of making plushies you want; I am officially reigning my contemplation of entering that territory any further. 

@ Rubin - Thanks! Super happy to have opened it!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

well darn, that's no fun! XD

How's your fingers feeling?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Sore. My nails arent protesting from pressure too much, but I feel like part of my finger pads have been gnawed off.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

yea, unfortunately that may stick around for a couple of days. I'm still feeling it from the Nereus plush from a few days ago, even though I gave myself a day between sewing projects. Thankfully, Aemaki's stud, the jellyfish, the dog pillow, and the hermit crab I did the last couple of days weren't so hard on my fingers.

Just keep icing them, maybe massage your finger pads a bit so fluid doesn't build up. Hopefully they'll get back to normal quickly. ^_^


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I hope so, kind of need them for, well, everything. Icy drinks are my favourite tho! xD


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

But it is so awesome!! Nice work!!!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks =D


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Matt =D


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

The plushie is precious. I love those spotted pectoral fins. It is really good. Especially for a first attempt.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Feng =) It was hell on my finger though, so I think it'll be my only attempt xD I prlly wouldnt have done it at all though if I hadnt stumbled upon the faux fur leopard print at work tho


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I know, I made a betta plushie today too (what a coincidence, eh? xD). It doesn't look as polished and finished as yours.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I just like shiny, soft, fuzzy things ^^; 

Honestly if I could've put up with more sewing I would've embroidered the details instead of using fabric paint. But nu. Was not happening. 

Have you posted yours?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Trust me, I have an obsession with soft things. 

I use to embroider flowers and kittens on the baby socks my grandmother knitted for my baby cousins. It's so tedious. x___x

I don't know if I am. It's kind of ugly. xD


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

OMG its adorable!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Fenghuang, you should definitely post yours. I showed my sister when she stopped by a bit ago, and she thought it was adorable!

Like I said earlier, Syr, if he goes missing, it wasn't me at all.... >_>
<_<

lol


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Pfft, it's a betta, tehrefor, adorable 

@ Karebear - thanks!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Maybe later. My plush is not ready to face the world. xD ...Also, I zoned out and was staring at your avatar and it made me realized I forgot ventrals.


I just noticed that there are little gems on the plushie. It's a nice touch.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thankies =) beats embroidering scales xD


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I wonder what it'll look like if its entire body was decked out in gem scales...


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm not sure. I considered using more gems for the gill plate, but~ I only bought one pack and have some origami i want to use them for


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Mike says you can always add them! lol

You don't give yourself enough credit, Feng, it's really good for your first plush!!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I would definitely try a few more if it were not for the metric ton of homework I'm dodging. 

Thanks. I am giving myself the credit I deserve though. I just think my attempt pales in comparison to yours and Syr's. I made some when I was a younger and actually had the eagerness to sit and see for half the day. I can't remember for the life of me what happened to all of those though.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

How much are they? I want to have one!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm not making them for selling. I made this guy for me and I dont think I'll make another. Sewing is too tough on the hands, and I kinda need them for other, more fun creative things. Sorry Perry.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I still maintain that it would be fun! ;-)


----------

